# How much do Polish rabbits usually run?



## JCWehking (Jun 2, 2009)

I was curious what the going rate is for Polish rabbits. I have been trying to do searches on-line, but can't find any prices listed.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry i have nothing usefull to say to this other than it made me giggle, i would assume a polish would run about as much as any other rabbit if you let it out of its cage and scared the bejebus out of it, lol sorry i couldnt help it


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

We paid $15 for our buck and $25 for our brood doe with a second doe thrown in for free. She is the size of a jr. doe but by age is a senior. The lady wasn't sure she would ever have kits but she just had 2 for us.  We sold our first babies for $7 each but they were very much pet quality. A better quality baby will sell for $15 to $25 around here.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

KSALguy said:


> sorry i have nothing usefull to say to this other than it made me giggle, i would assume a polish would run about as much as any other rabbit if you let it out of its cage and scared the bejebus out of it, lol sorry i couldnt help it



I was going to make a similar smart alec response but since you already did I will resist


----------



## JCWehking (Jun 2, 2009)

You guys are funny! LOL

Wildfire, sounds like you got a good price. I have been trying to price compare, since I know it all has to do with what the market in an area will pay. I can't find any other polish breeders, but do have a couple emails out hoping for help locating another one.

I paid $30 for my buck and I thought that was really steep. But I am told he is a show bunny. I bought him because I "needed" him. LOL Letting people play with your bunny is a great way to sell it. 

Now I want to get a mate for him, so I am trying to find out what they usually cost.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

you're still doing OK at $30... good show rabbits go for $100+ (and more) so 30-80 for good breed stock is not a bad thing (actually reasonable) IMHO 

Enjoy your bunnies  

JLH


----------



## JCWehking (Jun 2, 2009)

I heard back from the local show club and it turns out I paid on the lower end, so you are correct jhuebner. I pick up my little girl this weekend.  At the show that I got the male from, the judge looked at him "Unoffically" and said he had real promise.

What that means exactly I don't know, but it sounded good. LOL So excited for my first show now!


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

> How much do Polish rabbits usually run?



Usually 200-300 meters per day.

OK, so I'm in one of those moods:shrug:


----------

